

Ask HN: Would it beneficial for a student to go to Pycon? - chunky1994

	I&#x27;ve never been to Pycon, but since it&#x27;s in Montreal (and I&#x27;m currently in Toronto) I was wondering if going to Pycon was actually worth it (registration fee + travel + hotel is quite a lumpsum for a student paying international fees). Could Pyconistas shed some light on whether I should go or not?
======
gobengo
I went in 2008 while in school when I was getting kind of bored with our CS
program and thinking of dropping out. I found PyCon really enlightening. It
was the first time I was ever near that many other programmers, and I was
completely energized. It also was really nice to realize how big the python
community is. I came in through Django and webdev, but I got to learn a bit
about how CPython and its community work, packaging and distribution,
robotics, numpy, etc.

Definitely go if you have the opportunity.

------
glimcat
Check whether your school or department has grants for conference travel. They
often do, and it's definitely worth it if someone else is footing the bill.

If it's out of pocket - it really depends on what else you'd need the money
for. They do post videos.

------
funktor
Hi, I'm a fellow student who just had their whole trip to PyCon paid for. You
should really look into their financial aid options if they are still
available.

------
bgar
I went last year, and it was a really awesome experience to meet with so many
other people who are excited about programming. Definitely go if you can.

